# It's a dogs life!!



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Just thought I would share some pics of very spoiled dogs that had a very tiring day Feel free to share pics of oyher spoiled pets


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Awwwww! What tuckered out pooches! They are lovely! Thank you for sharing them with us! 

Terry


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Well, that certainly brought a smile to my face! They look as if they have had a perfect day.

Cynthia


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*In my book pigeons and dogs are the best, and I bet that little guy gets the two big guys into trouble *GEORGE


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Such GOOD LOOK  ing tuckered dogs, they are too. 

Here are my granddogs Trigger and Abrum (with their owner, Daniel).


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Actually George the big dogs don't need any help getting in trouble. Luckily the jack russel is the calmest of them all.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I have to agree with George. Pigeons and dogs are the best.
bcr1 and Treesa, those guys are so lovely.
Some day I wil be able to have dogs again.

Reti


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I have four dogs

This is Riddick









This is Chloe


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

This is Onyx my smartest dog.










Couldn't find a photo of the last dog.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Grim,

I'm so glad you posted pics of your dogs too (minus one), they made me smile. 

Your dogs look so happy, and Chloe is gorgeous and Riddick is adorable. Onyx is just so handsome!!! 

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Thank you very much. I hope your enjoying the dogs at your house and i hope they like the pool.


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

beautiful happy looking dogs:!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I have two dogs at the moment. They're both firecrackers and love to swim.
I have a red Border Collie named Nana. Her 4th birthday is today!
And a couple weeks ago I came home to find my mom and sister had found a stray puppy. So, now we have what appears to be a half Jack Russell (probably offspring of our much missed jack, Spike) and half Beagle. His name is Harley. I keep telling my mom I don't like Harley as a name because all the Harley's I've ever met, have been girls, and the dog is a boy. I suggested Shiloh, since not only does he look like a beagle, but the story reminds me of him. BUT noooooo, Harley it is. But, either way, he's a very loveable dog  I don't have any pictures of him yet, but here's Nana.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Grim said:


> Thank you very much. I hope your enjoying the dogs at your house and i hope they like the pool.


Trigg will be down tonight. He is sunning on the beach at this moment  in St. Augustine with my sons.

I hope you have a moment to post a picture of your fourth dog. 





MaryOfExeter said:


> I have two dogs at the moment. They're both firecrackers and love to swim.
> I have a red Border Collie named Nana. Her 4th birthday is today!
> And a couple weeks ago I came home to find my mom and sister had found a stray puppy. So, now we have what appears to be a half Jack Russell (probably offspring of our much missed jack, Spike) and half Beagle. His name is Harley.


Nana is lovely, and I wish her a Happy Birthday!!!!! Hope to see a pic of Harley too!


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Becky, nana looks like a firecracker! By brother had a Shepard/Wolf mix named Harley that was the nicest dog ever, so don't worry not all dogs named Harley are girls.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Grim, they are gorgeous.

Becky, your Nana is adorable. 

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great looking dogs, everyone! I really enjoyed "meeting" them all!

Terry


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

Grim said:


> I have four dogs
> 
> This is Riddick
> 
> ...


WHY did you have the ears cropped on these dogs,do you know how PAINFUL that is.poor dogs.


----------



## sandiego (Jan 11, 2008)

nice looking pits you got....


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Teebo Just FYI the chocolate dog chloe has natural ears. She pulls them way back. I got Riddicks ears cropped when he was really young. I crop my males ears but not the females. I understand it is cosmetic but that is what I wanted him to look like the show standard. 

Would I do it again? Nope... not worth the money or the trouble keeping them taped.

Thanks sandiego and everyone else.

See I have ears. Geeze if you thought those were cropped I can see how brutal that looked. Looked like a kid did it with scissors.


----------

